# Fuse keeps blowing in xmas lights



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

These little 3a fuses in the plug part of the xmas lights keeps blowing. Any idea why this keeps happening? Thanks


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Too many strings of lights joined end to end.
Too many bulbs burned out in the string.
Wires frayed or melted with bare parts touching where they should not (may be in the plug or in a far end receptacle).
Wrong amperes rating (too low) for the new little fuses.

(Do the lights work for a little while before the fuse blows?)


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

AllanJ said:


> Too many strings of lights joined end to end.
> Too many bulbs burned out in the string.
> Wires frayed or melted with bare parts touching where they should not (may be in the plug or in a far end receptacle).
> Wrong amperes rating (too low) for the new little fuses.
> ...


Yes they work for a little then blow.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

A new string of Christmas lights costs what a buck 99? I consider Christmas lights a disposable item in this day and age. Not in the past, but today these things are such garbage once the start blowing fuses or have more than a couple of bulbs out, into the trash they go.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

jimn01 said:


> A new string of Christmas lights costs what a buck 99? I consider Christmas lights a disposable item in this day and age. Not in the past, but today these things are such garbage once the start blowing fuses or have more than a couple of bulbs out, into the trash they go.


Well I replaced the string and it worked for a few hours then the fuses blew again. Wtf... Lol


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

How many strings do you have connected together. Each string will have a rating on it that tells how many amps it draws. Add them all together and see if that number exceeds the rating on the fuse. Don't put a bigger fuse in there either. The fuse is designed to protect the wire in the string. If you put a bigger fuse in there the fuse will not blow and the wire will get hot to the point it could cause a fire


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Moved to 'electrical' for you------


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

How many strings do you have connected end to end. Generally the maximum is three but check the packaging.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I have about 8 connected together.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> I think I have about 8 connected together.



Depending on the variety thats often to much. My Merry Bright 200 count Ice lights say 4 max in series, another package says 3 for a set of 100 colored strings. Best Idea is to sub dived each set into 3 to 4. What does the package say? The normally have a wattage rating per string. Watts divided by volts gives amps. Add the amps of each string and make sure it does not exceed 3 amps.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr. Lucky, 3 amps @ 120 volts is 360 watts. A string of 100 mini lights is about 90 watts. Do the math, stop jury-rigging your electrical installations, read and follow manufacturers instructions, then and only then will your life mimic your namesake.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Mr. Lucky, 3 amps @ 120 volts is 360 watts. A string of 100 mini lights is about 90 watts. Do the math, stop jury-rigging your electrical installations, read and follow manufacturers instructions, then and only then will your life mimic your namesake.


??thanks


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> ??thanks



Blunt way of saying follow the instruction. Manufactures can only idiot proof so much. We already live in a plastic bubble and people are still screwing up.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I trust the will do means use additional extension cords and not the number 10 wire.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

change for led strings, you can put over 2000 ones before you'll blow a fuse


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

carmusic said:


> change for led strings, you can put over 2000 ones before you'll blow a fuse


Those cheap LED strings flicker like duck and give you headaches. They don't have any rectification or smoothing! They should at least have a bridge rectifier!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

We don't condone unsafe advise.


----------



## Charity’sannoyed81 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jump-start said:


> Depending on the variety thats often to much. My Merry Bright 200 count Ice lights say 4 max in series, another package says 3 for a set of 100 colored strings. Best Idea is to sub dived each set into 3 to 4. What does the package say? The normally have a wattage rating per string. Watts divided by volts gives amps. Add the amps of each string and make sure it does not exceed 3 amps.


How do you sub divide them? I have WAY too many lights on my tree. The tree itself is sitting on a rotating tree stand that has a plug that all the lights are to be plugged into. Is there some type of device that can be plugged into every 4 strands of lights so that they won’t keep blowing? I don’t want to have to take off all the ornaments and all the lights too. HELP!!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Charity’sannoyed81 said:


> How do you sub divide them? I have WAY too many lights on my tree. The tree itself is sitting on a rotating tree stand that has a plug that all the lights are to be plugged into. Is there some type of device that can be plugged into every 4 strands of lights so that they won’t keep blowing? I don’t want to have to take off all the ornaments and all the lights too. HELP!!


You purchase a cord which has multiple receptacles along it and plug your lights in groups of 3-4strings into each plug. Haven't been in A Home Depot this season yet, but they sell those things in the seasonal area. Alternatively, they also sell packs of 3-4 cords or individual 3' cords with triple taps on the end.


----------

